# Crappie and pickerel 1-15-20



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Caught crappie and pickerel this morning. Fishing wasn't too good this morning. My friend Ed caught more crappie then me using shiner minnows. Great weather.
View attachment 62437
View attachment 62439
View attachment 62441


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Probably scared the carp out of the crappies being in bed with that pickerel. Nice fish Andy.


----------



## exfeded (Jan 3, 2010)

*Great Company*



andypat said:


> Caught crappie and pickerel this morning. Fishing wasn't too good this morning. My friend Ed caught more crappie then me using shiner minnows. Great weather.
> View attachment 62437
> View attachment 62439
> View attachment 62441


Andy; it is always a pleasure for me to fish with someone who knows 10X more about fishing than me. 
But then again, that is just about everybody.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I don't know about that Ed. I could tell you know quite a lot about fishing. You are the first guy I ever seen with shiner minnows. LOL! Ed don't give up the fishing spot. keep it nice and peaceful. Did you catch any yellow perch after I left?


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

That's quite the chunky pickerel!


----------



## exfeded (Jan 3, 2010)

I fished for another 45 minutes. The ebb tide never got off. No tide, no YP. Maybe in two weeks.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

exfeded said:


> I fished for another 45 minutes. The ebb tide never got off. No tide, no YP. Maybe in two weeks.


Ed, Mid. Feb.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Andy you've started 2020 with a bang. You've already caught more fish this year than many will catch all year.:fishing: Keep up the good work and please keep posting.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

That's a damn fat pickerel Andy.
Probably feasting on all those Crappie.

Looks similar to the one I hooked the other day...but mine was even bigger that got broken off on a Keitech swimbait.
Went on Amazon and got me a new retractable net, makin sure that don't happen again.
There's some big toothy critters in that lake.

Someday I'm going to make a run up the Potomac for those nice Musky guys have been getting...Walleye too.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

catman said:


> Andy you've started 2020 with a bang. You've already caught more fish this year than many will catch all year.:fishing: Keep up the good work and please keep posting.


Thanks catman! I will keep going as long as I can.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

CYT said:


> That's a damn fat pickerel Andy.
> Probably feasting on all those Crappie.
> 
> Looks similar to the one I hooked the other day...but mine was even bigger that got broken off on a Keitech swimbait.
> ...


I'll be looking forward to that Potomac Musky report. If the pickerel are hooked right, I play them out, takes a while and a lot of fun letting them play out. Then get on belly and grab, or try to lift them out. They break my line sometimes but I don't mind losing them. Net is a good Idea if you really want to land them. My largest pickerel was a little over 5 lb. from Sevren River long ago. PS The ones that get away always look bigger.


----------



## dboyd (Apr 2, 2011)

andypat said:


> The ones that get away always look bigger.


Truer words were never uttered!

Took me awhile to post because I forgot my password and had to ask for permission to reset it.

Thank Gawd we are plenty secure here with top secret passwords - wouldn't want some rabid terrorist creating havoc in our country by posting subversive thoughts on a fishing thread


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

dboyd said:


> Truer words were never uttered!
> 
> Took me awhile to post because I forgot my password and had to ask for permission to reset it.
> 
> Thank Gawd we are plenty secure here with top secret passwords - wouldn't want some rabid terrorist creating havoc in our country by posting subversive thoughts on a fishing thread


 LMAO! Welcome Back!


----------

